# Woodturningz new 'Galaxy' blank



## pssherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is a Platinum & Black Titanium Sierra made with Woodturningz new inlace acrylester diamond series - Galaxy blank. The surface looks like it has very tiny pits (air bubbles) that seem to be caused by the glitter in the blank. I did not put a coat of CA on this but I think that a coat of CA would provide a better/smoother surface. 


Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## guts (Jan 23, 2009)

Good looking pen,can't see any(Tiny) pits from here,Might have to try that blank.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks cool but seems like it needs something else in it. It's got nothing to focus on.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 23, 2009)

I put a coat of CA on the one I did, and made it nice and smooth.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 23, 2009)

You can see them if you blow it way up. Looks like a nice blank - you're right about needing a finish to fill the pits. Are they caused by the shiny bits popping out?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice pen . Good job !


----------



## bitshird (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice pen, I think the pit are the nature of the beast with that blank, a bit of CA will smooth them out like glass.


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 23, 2009)

I plan on trying a few of those myself..thanks for the heads up on the finishing of the blank..


----------



## leehljp (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, I like that! The blank's name says exactly what it reveals - in my mind. Great!

QUESTION: I looked for the blank on Woodturningz and could not find that blank. Any links would be appreciated. 

I looked under "Acrylic Acetate" and "Inlace Acrylic" and did not see it.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 23, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Wow, I like that! The blank's name says exactly what it reveals - in my mind. Great!
> 
> QUESTION: I looked for the blank on Woodturningz and could not find that blank. Any links would be appreciated.
> 
> I looked under "Acrylic Acetate" and "Inlace Acrylic" and did not see it.



Hank for some reason it is not up yet on the site. IRCC when they came out, the were offered as a weekly special before they started selling them. Anyhow, I bet if you called they could tell you. (or you could email them)


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 24, 2009)

I am going to have to pick up a few of those...very cool blank and thanks for the heads up about the pits.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## leehljp (Jan 24, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Hank for some reason it is not up yet on the site. IRCC when they came out, the were offered as a weekly special before they started selling them. Anyhow, I bet if you called they could tell you. (or you could email them)



I found a post for group buy on that blank and signed up. I usually don't get involved on group buys, but had to on this one.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pssherman (Jan 24, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Wow, I like that! The blank's name says exactly what it reveals - in my mind. Great!
> 
> QUESTION: I looked for the blank on Woodturningz and could not find that blank. Any links would be appreciated.
> 
> I looked under "Acrylic Acetate" and "Inlace Acrylic" and did not see it.



Hank,
The galaxy blanks were part of the first biweekly sale of the year, which ended on Monday. BTW, it is their biggest sales event and is always the first 2 weeks of the new year. If you are not getting the emails about the biweekly sales, you can sign up online.

Woodturningz is fast and efficient, I placed an order on Monday afternoon and received it on Thursday. Even though they were very buzy filling orders from the sales event they still shipped the next day.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool looking pen.


----------



## JWS Penworks (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job on that pen.  I had a couple of those blanks come in with a recent order.  I was wondering what it would look like finished.  Excellent Work!

John


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## WoodTurningz (Jan 29, 2009)

*Oops! I fixed it!*



leehljp said:


> QUESTION: I looked for the blank on Woodturningz and could not find that blank. Any links would be appreciated.



Hank: Oops - I'm terribly sorry about that! I've got it fixed & both #71 & 72 appear on the "Inlace Acrylester" page under the "Pen Blanks" - You can also go directly to: http://www.woodturningz.com/Inlace_Acrylester_Pen_Blanks.aspx

Thanks again for your continued support! Please let me know if there's anything else that I can help you wth!

Thanks!

...Ryan


----------



## leehljp (Jan 29, 2009)

WoodTurningz said:


> Hank: Oops - I'm terribly sorry about that! I've got it fixed & both #71 & 72 appear on the "Inlace Acrylester" page under the "Pen Blanks" - You can also go directly to: http://www.woodturningz.com/Inlace_Acrylester_Pen_Blanks.aspx
> 
> Thanks again for your continued support! Please let me know if there's anything else that I can help you wth!
> 
> ...



Thanks Ryan. Found it!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice looking blank! and pen.


----------



## el_d (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats pretty neat....


----------

